# Newbie- wannabe



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

I turn 65 in March- 6'-2" 250 lbs. Generally in good health although I have had numerous knee operations that repaired acl and minicus issues in both knees- Never paddled a canoe in my life- owned boats and was into offshore fishing for ten years- caught everything- fished all over- fresh water, salt water...but never kayak fished- It is on my "bucket list."

I looked at a twin hull "yak" that seems very stable- and sit on top, hybrids, etc. The array of options seems endless-It is very confusing and I don't know what kayak to buy. I know there are folks that have been down that road but I also know there are folks who bought yaks and no matter what they will tout their choice even though it isn't the best- I want to avoid totally awful yaks- if I make a mistake at least it will be something I can "live with." 

I see the Ride 135 and Redfish 14 talked about for a person my size..the Drifter seems to get decent user reviews, as well. Any advice from older folks in my age group who has done what I want to do is greatly appreciated.


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

Ronaulmtd said:


> I turn 65 in March- 6'-2" 250 lbs. Generally in good health although I have had numerous knee operations that repaired acl and minicus issues in both knees- Never paddled a canoe in my life- owned boats and was into offshore fishing for ten years- caught everything- fished all over- fresh water, salt water...but never kayak fished- It is on my "bucket list."
> 
> I looked at a twin hull "yak" that seems very stable- and sit on top, hybrids, etc. The array of options seems endless-It is very confusing and I don't know what kayak to buy. I know there are folks that have been down that road but I also know there are folks who bought yaks and no matter what they will tout their choice even though it isn't the best- I want to avoid totally awful yaks- if I make a mistake at least it will be something I can "live with."
> 
> I see the Ride 135 and Redfish 14 talked about for a person my size..the Drifter seems to get decent user reviews, as well. Any advice from older folks in my age group who has done what I want to do is greatly appreciated.


I had a Malibu X-factor and just picked up a OC Trident 13. From what I hear the stability is very similar between the two but coming from experiance, the x-factor was a slug. I was stroking the paddle twice as often and with twice as much effort to keep up with my friend on a Mad River synergy 14. Depending on how nasty of water you will be fishing, the mad river is an awesome boat. I owned the synergy 12 as my first machine. In calmer waters its a very dry ride and very stable. I believe Metro Man has one for sale http://www.snaggedline.com/boatyard/showthread.php?t=697. try a few out. Its well worth it to take the time to try some out.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

the ride and redfish are good stable kayaks also the ok big game. try some this spring and see which one fits you better. good luck


----------



## straps57 (Nov 19, 2008)

If you plan to surf launch a Sit on Top (SOT) is a must for the inexperienced. If you want to be able to stand and fish then the Ride 135 is the kayak you want. You will be surprised at how stable almost all of the kayaks are while you are seated. Since this will be your first kayak you most likely will be happy with which ever one you pick since they are all quality kayaks. Biggest mistake people make is not buying one because they are afraid to make the wrong decision.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Just turned 67 and I've been kayak fishing going on 5 yrs.
Had hesitations also be cause of back problems, knee surgery and a hip replacement.
So before I purchased I went to Demo's paddled several and rented a couple of time.
I started with an Ocean Kayak Prowler trident 15 made for bigger guys.500 to 550 lb rating. I think it is the easy est of all the Big Guy kayaks to paddle that I tried out.Good speed and very stable.It's great on the water but like a fish out of water on land. It's kind of awkward to man handle and trans port by myself. The Rident 13 came out since then. I think I would try one of those if I wanted an O K.The seat wasn't much in the O K but heard the have better now..
I lost about 45lbs of weight since started to paddle and eating low carb foods.
I just recently bought a Heritage Redfish 10' ( to paddle smaller waters )that has a lot better seat and you can get the wedge seat which looks like an equal to my recliner here at the house. At my age I need a good seat so you might want to consider that. 
Are you in Virginia? I would be glad to let you try out my T15 or my Little Red fish.
I just fished with a friend that paddles a redfish 14 it is nice. He is a bigger older guy too.
You may want to out the Redfish 14, OK Tridents 13 & 15, Wilderness Ride, Malibu XFactor
Ocean kayak Big Game. See how you like them. Good Luck with the Bucket List!


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for your responses- I live in Charles County, MD about 30 miles south of DC, so fishing water is close on the rivers and the Middle/Upper Bay. My Sister has a place on Cobb Island that has water access on three sides of her property by the mouth of the Wicomico River and Mitchell's creek, so it is going to be easy for me to get a launching place to put a yak in the water. Since posting this post, I am in contact with someone with a used fishing yak so maybe soon I will have my first-


----------



## Trapper (Aug 20, 2007)

*I am 62*

I fish the Big Game. Knee replacements and all the other crap that goes along with getting older. 

The biggest problem I find spending the day on the water is after about 4 hours I have a difficult time getting out of the yak. I am lucky in that I have two young guns that I fish with most of the time, and they are always around to help me out. 

Lat year I fished the TKAA Tournament and won the spot and croaker division. When I paddled back to Cobs to get out of the boat, there was no one around. Sort of funny if someone had been watching. I had to use the bulkhead to pull myself off the yak. My legs were numb so when I tried to stand up I fell on my ars. Good thing I had on my life jacket. So I just sat there until my legs got their s#$t together and made my way to my truck.

I like the fact that you can get on top of any structure and fish with ease. Kayaks are just plain fun to fish out of. 

There is just one other important item you may want to think about getting if you buy a yak. One of them hemorrhoid pillows. Blow just a little air in it and use it for seat padding, it helps!


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

bbcroaker said:


> just turned 67 and i've been kayak fishing going on 5 yrs. List!


my lord make sure you take that geritol ALONG WITH THEM PORK SKINS before heading out:d


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Trapper said:


> I fish the Big Game. Knee replacements and all the other crap that goes along with getting older.
> 
> The biggest problem I find spending the day on the water is after about 4 hours I have a difficult time getting out of the yak. I am lucky in that I have two young guns that I fish with most of the time, and they are always around to help me out.
> 
> ...


Thanks,Trapper- I will be in the same situation as I groundhog hunt and my hunting partner sometimes has to help me up after laying on the ground, shooting prone off bipod.

Knees are a problem, but I am not going to let it stop me from having fun as long as I can. I bought a Mad River Synergy 14 used kayak fully equipped. So I am ready to go try it out- What PFD do you recommend? I am looking to pick up a handheld VHF for safety sake- do any of you carry VHF's? My wife is nervous about my new "hobby."


----------



## Trapper (Aug 20, 2007)

I do carry a VHF try to get one that is water proof / resistant. It would not hurt to put it in a dry bag and carry it in your life jacket. 


Picking a life jacket is different for everyone. One of the big things you need to remember is that you have it on when you are trying to get back on a kayak after you have been dumped. Try to find somelthing with a low profile. Not much sticking out in front. Makes it hard to pull your gut in over the side of the kayak to get back in. 

Come on Joe put on a self rescue back last may. If he does another one you should come down for the day and give it a shot. After a few attempts and you have the energy they go and fish for the remainder of the day.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

RAYTOGS said:


> my lord make sure you take that geritol ALONG WITH THEM PORK SKINS before heading out:d


Who are you calling "old", ya old fart!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey u guys just remember your day is coming. 
Pay back is hell " I know cause I'm collecting my pay back" for making fun of my old man and pop inlaw and their friends.


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

*Old*

Bbcroaker, et al- I think everyday I wake up is a good day. Priorities should be to enjoy our time we are alive and burn fond memories into memory. I get much pleasure, comfort and peace looking back at all the wild, crazy things I did for my own amusement in my youth- like jumping out of perfectly good airplanes, scuba diving, shark fishing out of small boats, big game hunting with a bow- sounds sane until you factor in bear hunting...for at least ten years I was a regular on the piers of N.C. Fishing day and night for big game fish off the end of the piers with my custom heavers. The friends I made were some characters much like me. Been there; done that, check that off my bucket list!

Now, I have mellowed, calmed down, become civilized and pretty much satisfied with where I am...just want some simple pleasures of a non gasoline powered craft of being able to fish on a whim, without chartering a boat to take me out. Kayaking seems like a good way to get some healthy but not too strenous exercise and enjoy some time on the water.


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

*Glad to see so many senior kayakers*

If you use reasonable caution for your circumstances you can have a good time and still be safe. I have a heart condition and repiratory issues but I pick my days with how I feel, the weather etc. I use a Tarpon 100 but have been thinking of going over to a Hobie Sport. I know about speed, tracking etc but I want something I can handle putting into my pickup. The reason for the Hobie is I go to rehab 3 days a week and I have kind of hit a wall with arm exercises but my legs continue to improve. I figure go with my strenghts. Hope to run into some of you out there.:fishing:


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Yeah this spring ater the warm up we should have an Old Dudes kayak :fishing: outing at a central location. If the gas ain't $10 a gal. by then.


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

bbcroaker said:


> Yeah this spring ater the warm up we should have an Old Dudes kayak :fishing: outing at a central location. If the gas ain't $10 a gal. by then.


Hey BB Where are you located Im outside Richmond


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm located In Prince George County east of Hopewell.


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

bbcroaker said:


> Yeah this spring ater the warm up we should have an Old Dudes kayak :fishing: outing at a central location. If the gas ain't $10 a gal. by then.


I like that Idea- an "old" Dudes outing...I wouldn't feel so intimidated by trying something new if folks my age or older were there showing me the way...I picked up my PFD, a whistle, paddle, paddle leash this afternoon...so I am getting everything I need to get out on the water.


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm 23 and feel that this is awfully agist...haha. I wanna come!!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Well as I said above I just turned 67 this month and have been paddling goin on 5 yrs and have paddled with folks of all age 10 ,11 to 70's. It's a frindly sport and have met lots of nice people. Can't beat it.
Don't have no regrets except that I didn't do it sooner.


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

I fish Sandy Creek and Lake Amelia if anyone needs info or wants to get together. Would like to fish the James for cats and shad if current isnt an issue.:fishing:


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

I figure that 90% of my fishing is going to be in the brackish waters of the Chesapeake Bay tributaries around Hughsville and the mouth of the Wicomico River by Cobb Island- both are close and I have access to launch after a short drive from my house. I will have to develop skills I don't presently have and learn what techniques, rigs, baits, lures catch the different species of fish. I know there are lots of fish in these areas; it is just a matter of discovering what works and the time of year these fish are here. Safety is my first concern so I want to see what I can expect from my equipment, its capabilities, its limitations and what the Yak's design margin of safety that I can expect from water conditions that will change during a day based on wind, changing tide conditions, etc. 

I would appreciate tips on rigging out my yak for live lining, live well, etc. Most of my recent fishing has been with bait and soft plastics. Pictures of rigs used in live lining, types/brands of hooks, specific lures, etc. are always welcome.


----------

